# steam bucket dredger briton



## trawl55

Does anybody have any information on the steam dredger Briton? She worked in Falmouth in the 50&60,s.I would be greatful if anybody could give me any info.many thanks Dave.


----------



## gdynia

Please find

http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/272163


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Dave

Your Bucket Dredger Briton herewith details:-

Built 1902 at Renfrew as No.7.
482 Gross Tons LPP:48.8 Metres Beam:10.4 Metres
Owned by Tyne Improvement Commission - Newcastle
Renamed T.I.C.No.7 in 1912.
Renamed Briton in 1925.
Broken Up at Passage West 1971.
Details from Miramar Ship Index.

Regards
Keith


----------

